# Led Color Miui



## moldymonte (Aug 6, 2011)

Is there any way with miui to set a custom color blinky light for individual apps like there is with cm7. I use Google voice for texting certain people and I like having a different color from my regular texts. I know there are general settings in the setting menu but its too general. Thanks


----------



## hootowlserenade (Oct 9, 2011)

moldymonte said:


> Is there any way with miui to set a custom color blinky light for individual apps like there is with cm7. I use Google voice for texting certain people and I like having a different color from my regular texts. I know there are general settings in the setting menu but its too general. Thanks


Not sure if it works with MIUI but you can try "light flow" from the market... I use it on my DX even though I'm running CM7, mainly because it allows you to change notification sound, led color and blink rate for app notifications that you normally can't configure. For example I play words with friends, and you can't alter the notification sound in app or otherwise, with lightflow I change the "ringtone" sound and I tell my status led to stay on (not blink) with a white color. My gmails blink green, gvoice stays blue, texts blink purple etc.... I bought the paid version because it was so useful to me... no more looking over at my phone wondering what the blinking green light meant. There is a free version that doesn't have as many notifications... don't remember if gvoice is included in free version or not but the 2 bucks for the app is worth it.


----------

